# Duck Jimmy Robinsons Recipe



## supervman (May 28, 2008)

Jimmy Robinson FOR DECADES was the editor of Sports Afield Magazine. His Delta Marsh Duck Lodge in Manitoba is well known in duck circles. 
They have used this recipe at his lodge since the '30's and the recipe goes back much further from the local guides. 
NOTE: This is used for the smaller ducks so Mallards will take a bit longer but the meat just falls off the bones. It is a wonderful recipe. (sorry it's roasted not smoked). 

*JIMMY ROBINSON’S FAMOUS DUCK RECIPE*

*Soak thawed ducks in water overnight & add ½ cup of salt. In the morning drain ducks and wash well. Stuff the cavity with celery pieces and apple chunks. *

*-Cook @ 235*°* degrees for 3 hours. Put in deep pan with plenty of water. (enough to cover the ducks).*
*Then drain off water & pour 1 can of Coke or 7-up over ducks.*
*(You can substitute with wine BUT COKE works best as a TENDERIZER! )*

*-Then cook @ 300*°* degrees for 1 hour. Serve with Orange Sauce*


*ORANGE SAUCE*
Enough for 4 mallards or 6 smaller ducks like bluebills, teal, etc.

*1/8 Cup Butter*
*2 tbsp. Flour*
*¼ tbsp. Salt*
*1/8 cup White Sugar*
*½ tbsp. Brown Sugar*
*4 ozs. Frozen OJ (thawed)*
*1 tbsp. Jam (Strawberry or Currant)*
*½ Jigger Wine*

*Melt Butter in pan on low heat. Add Flour, Salt and Stir. Turn heat on high.*
*Add other ingredients and stir while bringing to a boil until thick. *

Here is a little Fluff on who Jimmy was for those intersted: 
http://www.sportsafieldduckclub.com/index.htm


----------

